# OPI Hollywood and Wine dupe



## ultagirl524 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been searching for the perfect blood red polish and came across my holy grail. Problem being, it's discontinued and I cannot find it anywhere! If anyone can help me find a dupe for OPI Hollywood and Wine, I will be forever grateful!


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ultagirl524 said:


> I have been searching for the perfect blood red polish and came across my holy grail. Problem being, it's discontinued and I cannot find it anywhere! If anyone can help me find a dupe for OPI Hollywood and Wine, I will be forever grateful!


Hmm, I'm not super at distinguishing the nuances of the deep red-violets, -plums, -pinks, -oranges, -blacks, -browns, and -purples. I will mention I see one on eBay for $35.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Have you checked through Zoya swatches to see if there's something close?

A couple of other comments: Some talked about Hollywood &amp; Wine as a 'cheap at the time' alternative to Chanel Vamp, or now Rouge Noir. You could look into that. Is Zoya Stacy similar (given I see the burgundy-brown description for H&amp;W)? My suspicion is that it's maybe lighter and more brown than H&amp;W, but like I said... I don't know. Zoya Casey is a popular more red-black-purple (but very deep) option. And what about the other more recent OPIs? There are a lot of similar ones from last year and even coming out this fall. Or Picture Polish Vampire? Essie Wicked? Good luck looking!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 31, 2014)

If it supposed to be a dupe for Chanel original Vamp aka Rouge Noir try these:

Clinique Black Honey nail polish

L'Oreal Haute Couture Red  (#470)

NCLA - Rodeo Drive Royalty

Cult Nails- Quench

All four listed above are currently available.

  A discontinued Revlon color- Vixen (#570). You might find this on eBay.


----------



## ultagirl524 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I ended up buying L'Oréal Haute Couture Red and it's almost exactly what I wanted. I may opt for something a bit more high end depending on how it holds up, but I think I found my dupe!


----------

